# Sony Sata Dvd Burner To Ide Motherboard



## MARQUETTE (Apr 17, 2008)

*MAN*, I have a *BIG* problem.(I guess) I'm trying to hook a Sata dvd burner to a IDE motherboard. I think I need a I/O SATA/IDE Controller Card with SATA RAID. If so, the which one or what kind? I'm not the most computer knowledgeable person. Please help me. 

Computer Specs
E-Machine T3516 (Intel Celeron D Processor 352 - 3.20 Ghz/533 MHz FSB/512 KB L2 Cache)

DVD Burner
Sony NEC Optiarc DVD Burner Sata compatible
(The only reason I bought it was because I heard that Sata Burners are
faster than the IDE ones.)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

You won't be able to use the speed if the motherboard only has IDE ports.
So, if possible, I think you should return the drive and get an IDE burner instead.

Or - get an adapter: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812156010


----------



## MARQUETTE (Apr 17, 2008)

So I need the Adapter or the Controller Card? Which is better?


----------



## MARQUETTE (Apr 17, 2008)

*The reason I ask is because of this link:*
http://forum.freespire.org/archive/index.php/t-10026.html


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

A controller card will only complicate things, IMHO.
And - a reliable card costs more than an IDE combo burner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106083

The adapter is cheaper, but they can be pretty "wonky".

It's your choice - I'd get an IDE drive instead.


----------



## MARQUETTE (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, is that so? This one is only $21.00 total. I don't think that bad. Complications are of 
no significance. My friend will be here soon. He use to work for Dell Tech department and 
he's pretty good. 

I'm going ahead with the purchase. I'll let you know how it turns out though. If you were right, I'll be the first to admit it. Plus this Rosewill has been getting high praise, besides the fact that its delicate. ThX. 

LOL. I had to look up IMHO on Google. In My Humble Opinion. Peace.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck. :smile:
Keep us updated.


----------



## MARQUETTE (Apr 17, 2008)

*Well, I bought a Rosewill RC-203 SATA to IDE Mini Vertical Bridge (for SATA device). Windows detects the DVD player, so the Vertical Bridge works. The only problem is that when I hook up the dvd burner with the Bridge, windows doesn't detect my third hard drive. 

I have 3 hard drives (120 GB, 20 GB, and 30 GB). And I have two cables with two plugs on each cable. I have two hard drives hooked on one cable. And I had the burner w/bridge and the third hard drive hooked up to the other cable. 

I also have 4 small black, yellow, white, and blue Serial ATA plugs on the motherboard that I just noticed. Now I feel dumb because I didn't notice them at first. Forgive me for not telling you the whole deal. It's just so much, and I am so inexperienced in computer hardware. 

Supposedly, I am to update my BIOS for a Sata device. Any help on that as well.*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Oops. We all make mistakes. I should have checked the eMachine model.
The motherboard _does_ have SATA ports.

There shouldn't be any need for a BIOS update.

What you need is (of course) a SATA cable. 

You may also have to install a SATA driver (though I don't think so).
However - the SATA driver is necessary if you'd want to install XP on a SATA hard drive.

Driver downloads: http://www.e4me.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T3516


----------

